# Having a Cell Phone ONLY with NO Land Line?



## Miniv (Oct 4, 2010)

Yes we have both Cell Phones AND a Land Line with Q-West. We are losing our temper with Q-West and are considering some different options.

We could drop our Land Line completely or we could just make it for local calls only and use our Cell phones for long distance.

What do people find to be a good way to go?


----------



## Connie P (Oct 4, 2010)

We shut our land line off many months ago. I do not miss it at all - especially the 100.00 per month bill attached to it. We just didn't use it after we got our satellite for internet service. We both have unlimited calling and texting on our cell phones and have absolutely no need for a land line.


----------



## Miniv (Oct 4, 2010)

Connie P said:


> We shut our land line off many months ago. I do not miss it at all - especially the 100.00 per month bill attached to it. We just didn't use it after we got our satellite for internet service. We both have unlimited calling and texting on our cell phones and have absolutely no need for a land line.


Connie,

What cell company are you with? We are using Verizon.


----------



## TyeeRanch (Oct 4, 2010)

The only reason that we have a land line is that our cell phones don't work very well in the house. Great coverage otherwise but for some reason this little farmhouse is in a pocket and they dont last long. I went for a long time with just a cell phone and loved it.


----------



## FoRebel (Oct 5, 2010)

We don't have a landline anymore. We have a google number that goes to our cells so that we can give that out to people if we don't want them having our cell numbers.


----------



## Hosscrazy (Oct 5, 2010)

I'm cellphone only with no land line - I use Verizon and I am completely satisfied with the service!!!

Liz R.


----------



## LindaL (Oct 5, 2010)

MA...we stopped using a landline about a year ago...We almost never used it (my mom was the only one who ever called on it...



), but since we had a contract package with Comcast, we couldn't drop the phone part, so we just designated that phone to a fax only with no phone attached. When/if anyone ever called that number it would ring in the "fax tone", but no one could answer it. We gave out that number a lot to people we didn't really want to call us (companies who say they needed a phone number for whatever reason)...LOL!

When moved, we decided to not even bother with that anymore, so we just use cells exclusively...even tho our phones can be a little bit spotty with reception at times here. We have AT&T.


----------



## LindaL (Oct 5, 2010)

MA...we stopped using a landline about a year ago...We almost never used it (my mom was the only one who ever called on it...



), but since we had a contract package with Comcast, we couldn't drop the phone part, so we just designated that phone to a fax only with no phone attached. When/if anyone ever called that number it would ring in the "fax tone", but no one could answer it. We gave out that number a lot to people we didn't really want to call us (companies who say they needed a phone number for whatever reason)...LOL!

When moved, we decided to not even bother with that anymore, so we just use cells exclusively...even tho our phones can be a little bit spotty with reception at times here. We have AT&T.


----------



## Sonya (Oct 5, 2010)

We got rid of our landlines about 4 months ago. We have two houses, so we had landlines at both (about $60 each). We also had satellite internet at one house ($80) and dial up at the other ($10). We already had our cells (verizon) that had internet access and all the bells and whistles ($140 for two cells)....I cancelled everything but the cells. I use my cell now for the internet, it connects to my computers completely wirelessly and runs off 3g (faster than my satellite internet), I can connect up to 3 computers at one time with absolutely no wires, all you need is a wireless router inside your computer (I bought a usb one for my desktop $30), it is all included in the $140 I had already been paying, I am using it right now. It is called "mobile hotspot" and it works way better than dial up or satellite. It is only available on smartphones though (maybe blackberries, not sure)....I can't believe all the money I was wasting...over $200/month. I don't miss my landlines at all. I don't think many know about the mobile hotspot and what it does, but if you have verizon, a smartphone with 3g internet access, you can use it for your computer without connecting any wires, it's amazing.


----------



## Charley (Oct 5, 2010)

We did have only cell phones for awhile and everything worked out well. But when we moved to the mountains our cell reception is hit and miss (we can get reception at one end of the house...sometimes), so the landline phone here is a must. We still have our cell phones for when we are driving, shopping, or traveling. Nice thing about our landline is we don't have to recharge the batteries!


----------



## Connie P (Oct 5, 2010)

We have Verizon Maryann.  After reading Sonya's post I am going to check mobile hotspot as I hate Hughes Net and that is all I can get where I live.


----------



## ~Lisa~ (Oct 5, 2010)

Sonya said:


> It is called "mobile hotspot" and it works way better than dial up or satellite. It is only available on smartphones though (maybe blackberries, not sure)....I can't believe all the money I was wasting...over $200/month. I don't miss my landlines at all. I don't think many know about the mobile hotspot and what it does, but if you have verizon, a smartphone with 3g internet access, you can use it for your computer without connecting any wires, it's amazing.


Ok I am a little slow explain this to me I have Verizon and a blackberry so I can still use a desktop and get online with just my phone?


----------



## Ashley (Oct 5, 2010)

I have had cell phone only for 4 years. Doing just fine with out a home phone.


----------



## Miniv (Oct 5, 2010)

It's interesting to see so many people have dropped their land line.....

My only problem with using only our cell phones is giving them out to just ANYBODY...ie, on checks etc. and having a phone number listed on our website or on ads.

Larry has given out his cell number to everyone, but I don't. Sometimes he's sorry he's been so generous because he gets calls at all hours from people who have passed his number on to others......

________________________________________________________________________________________________

Okay.....Here's something I'm considering and wonder what people think:

Have a land line for calling LOCALLY ONLY. We can still receive calls from anywhere. That would be the number we have listed everywhere....... Then, we have our cell phones. We can also purchase something called a "Magic Jack" that connects to our computers for our land line and allows us to dial long distance. It only costs $19.95 per year and there are no other charges for long distance.


----------



## FoRebel (Oct 5, 2010)

I just wanted to add that we have Verizon. We have great coverage and love the service we get from them.


----------



## disneyhorse (Oct 5, 2010)

Add me to the list that has a cell phone (Verizon) and no land line.

My parents have a land line, but are realizing that they never use it and if people want to get ahold of someone, they call them directly on the cell phone...

Andrea


----------



## CharlesFamily (Oct 5, 2010)

We have cell phones only here. We got rid of our landline about a year ago. I was tired of paying the bill - no one ever used our landline, they always tried to reach us on our cell phones first, anyway. So we took part of what we were paying on the landline and increased our minutes.

We re-activated one of our old cell phones for less than $10.00 a month and leave it on the kitchen counter - that way there is always a phone there if one of our girls need to use it - so it kind of functions as our "house phone."

Barbara


----------



## Shari (Oct 6, 2010)

Think I am the odd person out.



LOL

I have land line with Qwest. So far I have had no problems, is cheap and I get unlimited long distance calling for $20.00 a month. Cell phones can't touch that in price, at least not with what I have seen/priced out.

With my hearing being as it is, I can hear better on a land line phone. Other problem... while my cell phone does pretty good on this hill... many other people can't even get their cells to work.

I finally bought a Cell phone last may, only my DH has the number. I figure if anyone else wants to talk with me, they can call me at home on the land line.



And I still use my land line a lot.


----------



## Horse Feathers (Oct 6, 2010)

I will never get rid of my landline because

1 911 was able to find my house when my husband had a brain aneurysm a couple of years ago

2 Cell phone towers crashed during Hurricane Rita, no cells for about 2 weeks. Landline never stopped, no power, no cell, no public services

3 Internet phones need power (see 2)


----------



## Katiean (Oct 6, 2010)

cell phones only here. I have satalite for the internet and I did get a land line through my cell carrier. We changed that line to a cell phone and gave it to one of the kids because we were only using about 3 mins. a month on the land line. I am with T-mobile and have no problems with them. Even way out in the middle of no where in WY we had service.


----------



## Sonya (Oct 7, 2010)

~Lisa~ said:


> Ok I am a little slow explain this to me I have Verizon and a blackberry so I can still use a desktop and get online with just my phone?



As long as you have internet access through your phone (3G), you should be able to. I do not have a blackberry though, it's called a smartphone. Since laptops have built in wireless routers, you won't need anything special for the laptop, however, most desktops do not have an internal wireless router, you can buy one at an electronic store (best buy, staples, etc) for about $30-40, it just plugs into your usb port. You don't have to have anything connected from phone to computers, as long as your phone is in the general area of the computer you are using it will work. I have also heard people refer to "mobile hotspot" as "tethering". You can have up to three computers at once tethered to your phone as long as you have 3G access. It's very cool and works way better than satellite, it is pretty fast too, not as fast as cable internet, but faster that sat or dialup. Intense downloading may be a problem though. I can watch you tubes, download songs, etc, but am not able to download a movie or something large like that (which I couldn't do with my satellite anyhow)


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Oct 9, 2010)

I live by my cell as my main contact number but would keep at least a basic landline for emergencies and, as others have said, to have a non-personal number to give to companies and other people I don't want to be able to reach me at all hours of the night. I do wonder how people with kids do it these days as I don't want my grade schooler's little friends calling my cell for playdates! Used to be they'd just call the house while now they have to call a specific parent.




Seems odd to me.



Sonya said:


> I do not have a blackberry though, it's called a smartphone.


Blackberries are smart phones the same way a Dodge Ram, Ford F250 and Chevy Silverado are all trucks.



It's just a classification that means the phone does email, the web, all that non-phone stuff!

Leia


----------



## Sonya (Oct 9, 2010)

hobbyhorse23 said:


> Blackberries are smart phones the same way a Dodge Ram, Ford F250 and Chevy Silverado are all trucks.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I know my friends blackberry can not do alot of the things my phone does and he has verizon as well...his phone did not have the mobile hotspot option but perhaps they have come out with one that can.


----------



## ~Lisa~ (Oct 10, 2010)

Interesting.. I will check it out thanks so much


----------



## CharlesFamily (Oct 11, 2010)

hobbyhorse23 said:


> I live by my cell as my main contact number but would keep at least a basic landline for emergencies and, as others have said, to have a non-personal number to give to companies and other people I don't want to be able to reach me at all hours of the night. I do wonder how people with kids do it these days as I don't want my grade schooler's little friends calling my cell for playdates! Used to be they'd just call the house while now they have to call a specific parent.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That was a concern for us, too. Usually, I just give out my cell phone to friends' parents. We did get my oldest daughter (12) her own cell phone once she started wanting to call friends more and having them call her. We have an "extra" cell phone that my youngest daughter calls "hers" (8) but she doesn't carry it. We leave it plugged in on the counter and that is kind of the "house phone." But that way, if Todd and I leave the girls for a short while at home we know they can always get to a phone.


----------

